# Best Arrows



## shawndo24 (Apr 25, 2014)

I am new into the archery game, I just bought a new G5 bow, and am planning on hunting a variety of animals this year. I am looking to buy new arrows which ones has everyone used.. and what did they think about them.. Pros and Cons?
Thanks


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

I have always used Easton just different varieties of Easton. Right now I am using the Easton Axis. I really like them and have been using them for about six years now.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have been using Easton Axis FMJ's for the last several years and have been very satisfied with them.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I have been using Easton Axis FMJ's for the last several years and have been very satisfied with them.


I had a dream just this last night that I was shooting FMJ's and they shot like a "dream" could this be i sign??.......oh, I shoot gold tip XT hunters, they've been a great arrow


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I have shot a lot of arrows over the years and what it really comes down to is spine and budget. Tons of great arrows out there just depends what your looking for. I would pick the one that fits your budget and shoot the best out of your set up (spine). Also what weight of an arrow you want to use. Heavy and slow or fast and light? I have always done well with something in the middle. Good luck.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have always used gold tips with no complaints; but when I got a new bow last dec I switched to Easton hexx's. They shoot good but they just aren't as durable as the gold tips. They break far more easily, 

I'm switching back


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I asked the same question about a year ago...most people suggested gold tip XT hunters. Thats what I got and I have loved them.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

I have to agree with the Gold Tip hunters. That is what I use and I love them.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Easton Axis or Easton ACC.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Goldtip for durability. For hunting, stay with the XT's. For cost and a good straight arrow, look at Deer Crossing arrows. Unbeatable price and the write ups on the net have been very good. I bought some last year and have been very pleased with their quality. Never under-spine your arrows. Over spinning concerns are a thing of the past since riser windows have been built into bows and the use of drop away rests. Lots of research out there to verify this. Over Spine concerns are important to long bow shooters. Since you are new to archery, I always suggest to new-be's to purchase arrows that are not too expensive until you learn to shoot well. You will break and loose lots of arrows. Once you get your shooting under control, then purchase some expensive arrows. I am sure you will find that the most expensive arrows will shoot no better for you than the cheaper arrows. If you are shooting spots for tournaments, then you may see a difference... eventually... once you get to where you are shooting 40 or more x's in a 300 round shoot. However, if it makes you feel more confident, then spend the money since the biggest part of accuracy is mental. Have fun shooting and welcome to the sport. Oh, and for a good place to practice and loads of fun, head on up to Parley's Canyon to BWB's outdoor range and do the pig shoots. They generally begin the first of May on Friday Nights and run to the first of August. Women and kids shoot free and they serve a good dinner if you want to eat.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

Ive shot goldtip XT hunters for several years now. Love them. No need to switch or try new arrows. They are durable and the price is fairly good too. My arrow are 5575's.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I shoot goldtips. I like them. There are several brands making some cool new arrows that small diameter that are supposed to fly better and penetrate better. If i was getting a new setup I would look at those.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

If you are willing to spend the money, carbon express PileDrivers are the cheapest of their brand. Problem is, they're still expensive and I keep running arrows into arrows every now and then in a 3-4 shot group when I practice. They do work on animals though, at least the deer I've shot. I kept my arrows at the factory 32 inches, I haven't dealt with cutting them to the proper length.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

fishreaper said:


> If you are willing to spend the money, carbon express PileDrivers are the cheapest of their brand. Problem is, they're still expensive and I keep running arrows into arrows every now and then in a 3-4 shot group when I practice. They do work on animals though, at least the deer I've shot. I kept my arrows at the factory 32 inches, I haven't dealt with cutting them to the proper length.


Why don't you start aiming at dots and shoot a single arrow at it. So you don't go through that many arrows.

I use the easton axis arrows. They are a mid range priced arrow, I've been really impressed with them. I've had a couple arrows that the carbon pilled back the entire length of the arrow and it still shot straight. It probably wasn't smart that I still shot/practiced with it until I got my next set.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

The best arrows are the ones that fly strait. 
Veins right or left helical, right helical won't spin off your heads even though you loose some speed because of the rotation. Most over the counter arrows are close to the same IMO but find what works and stick with it.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

gold tips


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I've shot Goldtip XT Hunters and Cabela's Stalker Extremes. Both are reasonably priced and both group the same out of my bow. The Goldtips are a little more durable and a little more expensive.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I just picked up some easton injection full metal jackets and love them. Micro diameter and a fmj is a deadly combination. Shot placement is still the key to any good kill though.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

While I was at Scheels the other day I grabbed a box of the Rogue 400's. They seem to be a decent arrow for $35 for 6. Also, the guys at the counter were helpful and got them cut quickly.


----------

